# World Cup Croatia



## DarkWolf (Mar 6, 2008)

Excellent... well done! Congratulations Dietmar. 
:wav::wav::wav:


----------



## Chris969872 (Jan 15, 2008)

Good job & conrats, Dietmar! :RockOn:


----------



## ZarkSniper (Aug 12, 2003)

Nice job D:darkbeer:


----------



## Grey Eagle (May 23, 2002)

How did Kevin T place? How about the Americans?


----------



## Rampant (May 3, 2005)

Grey Eagle said:


> How did Kevin T place? How about the Americans?


Not sure about Kevin or the Americans, but our local guy, and fellow club member took the bronze, which has to be worth a *'Congratulations!'* at the very least. Nice one Dietmar!.... sorry to hear you had an off day, _*only*_ placing 3rd and all....

Nigel


----------



## Miss Pink (Nov 5, 2007)

Congratulations Dietmar!


----------



## Hutnicks (Feb 9, 2006)

Excellent shooting Dietmar!


----------



## Grey Eagle (May 23, 2002)

Anybody have a link to the results?


----------



## Grey Eagle (May 23, 2002)

*Found it.....*

http://www.archeryworldcup.org/UserFiles/Document/Results/Results/2008/08_WCup_Porec/IRSUMS.pdf

Looks like Kevin T finished in a tie for 18th in individual play.

Congrats to all


----------



## Chris969872 (Jan 15, 2008)

Grey Eagle said:


> How about the Americans?


I see only one USA in the whole list, an that is in ladies compound. It seems a bit odd...were they there?


----------



## H.M. Murdock (Nov 13, 2005)

I found this picture from the bronze metal match


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

By the placement of his elbow, I think that Dietmar's draw length might be a little long.

Also, his head is tilted a little bit, perhaps suggesting that he should raise his peep a little to keep his neck more relaxed.

With a little coaching, this up and comer might be something someday....






Congrats D!!!


----------



## Rick Webb (Apr 13, 2008)

By the looks of this picture, D Has released the shot. To the left of the upper limb is the arrow in flight.Right or wrong I call him world champ!


----------



## RT56 (Jun 24, 2005)

Next World Cup Leg Antalya Turkey May 28. Kevin T and Dietmar will be the only Compound archers from Canada attending. Kevin Evans would have been able to attend if it were not for the Paralympic trials being scheduled for the same time. Final World Cup Leg Boe France June 24. Kevin T, Kevin E, Kevin B, and Dietmar will be there.


----------



## Jay (Sep 18, 2002)

79 years old and still kicking butt on the World Stage!

Keep it up D!


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

I reckon it could an arrow in the pic, it might also be a vulture heading in to beat the crowd on said 79 year old archer....


----------



## Hutnicks (Feb 9, 2006)

Rick Webb said:


> By the looks of this picture, D Has released the shot. To the left of the upper limb is the arrow in flight.Right or wrong I call him world champ!


Dear lord hope not At 288 clicks if that were the trajectory he'd need to speak Finnish to retrieve the arrow"

But hey, check out that cam lean:embara:


----------



## Pete731 (Aug 9, 2002)

Wow great shooting guys!

Don't forget to check out his web site, may be some pictures will be posted soon!!!

http://trillusarchery.com/


----------



## Jay (Sep 18, 2002)

Now Pierre,

these better be the pics that I paid for. Cuz I paid D some good coin to do a swimsuit spread and some other spreads if you know what I mean? So if these aren't the pics then I don't think I can support that web-site.


----------



## Canuck (Jan 30, 2003)

Nice shooting oldman,...........good luck in Turkey and see you in Boe.

Kevin


Americans were shooting in Hartford, so most chose not to attend.


----------



## cheaplaughs (Mar 27, 2005)

*congrats*

great shooting dietmar.did you have a good time.how did the americans do ukey::wink::kev::couch2::hurt::jksign:


----------



## cheaplaughs (Mar 27, 2005)

*classic*

hey dietmar are you shooting the classic.if so where do the pros go to eat.Ronnie is bringing up some lobster that weekend.so if you are looking for someone to dine with let me know.


----------

